# Call for a Lyft Australia launch - why Australia needs a second TNC now.



## LYFT DownUnder

To all the team at Lyft: this is Australia calling.

I place this message here, in the hope that Lyft will see it. I call on Lyft to please consider commencing operations down here in Australia. I believe you would be welcomed here, should you choose to do so. I am hoping that you won't pass up the opportunity.

At the moment, Australia is an Uber-only zone. UberX is the only TNC service currently operating, no doubt due to the current regulatory environment. However, the various state jurisdictions here are each reviewing their transportation policies to accommodate this new phenomenon.

Uber has proven itself to be a most untrustworthy 'partner' in Australia - but as there is no other TNC here yet, so drivers are stuck with Uber. If there was an alternative to Uber offered, I believe that many drivers would flock to it, as would riders. I would be first to promote any launch, should one occur. In fact, I am jst waiting to place messages in our local forum pages to see if I can garner any support for my initiative.

I am placing this message here, in the hope that Lyft sees it, and turns their attention toward Australia. Your city forums currently include the Australian cities of Sydney, Melbourne, Brisbane, and Perth. Adelaide will soon follow. I invite Lyft to view these forum pages, and see just how badly Uber has treated its driver base.

https://uberpeople.net/forums/Sydney/
https://uberpeople.net/forums/Melbourne/
https://uberpeople.net/forums/Brisbane/
https://uberpeople.net/forums/Perth/

Drivers are calling for an alternative. Lyft could must certainly provide that. I implore Lyft to speak with the authorities in our state capitals, do their due diligence, and then make inroads into the Australian market. I believe Australian drivers would be thankful for the option of choosing their 'partner'.

No TNC could ever be as bad as our current option. That much is clear. Drivers here won't expect Lyft to be perfect, they just want a better provider than Uber has proved to be. That shouldn't prove to be too difficult.

If anyone reading this should have a contact point within Lyft itself, then I implore you to copy a link for this page and forward it to them. Or simply cut-and-paste this listing below:

https://uberpeople.net/threads/call...h-why-australia-needs-a-second-tnc-now.31875/

Thank you for the opportunity to place this request on your forum.

Lyft DownUnder


----------



## leroy jenkins

No, Australia doesn't need Lyft. America doesn't need Lyft. Lyft needs to go bankrupt so that Uber will do what all good monopolists do, raise rates.

Or Uber dies and Lyft becomes the monopolist. I don't care.

If I recall correcttly, Lyft was the one that first slashed fares America-wide--foolishly thinking people shop based on $0.10/mi. diffferences. If so Sidecar would have been the biggest ride company.

Or hell, OP should start an OZ ride copany, the programming behind the app isn't sophisticated---you just need to find lots of drivers and wage-slave CSRs.


----------



## LYFT DownUnder

leroy jenkins said:


> If I recall correcttly, Lyft was the one that first slashed fares America-wide--foolishly thinking people shop based on $0.10/mi. diffferences. If so Sidecar would have been the biggest ride company.


I'm not sure who drove price reductions in the States: I _do_ know Uber Australia have sent rates to the floor all on their own, despite facing no TNC competitor.

Uber are following their textbook plays that I read about in all the US forums: incrementally lowering real prices, with no regard for UberX drivers.

There's no rival TNC in Australia to keep them honest, and it looks like the various government bodies here are going to allow UberX to continue.

Perhaps Lyft could use this market to experiment with higher fare pricing, and watch the outcome. I know the drivers here would get behind that.


----------



## Casuale Haberdasher

LYFT DownUnder said:


> I'm not sure who drove price reductions in the States: I _do_ know Uber Australia have sent rates to the floor all on their own, despite facing no TNC competitor.
> 
> Uber are following their textbook plays that I read about in all the US forums: incrementally lowering real prices, with no regard for UberX drivers.
> 
> There's no rival TNC in Australia to keep them honest, and it looks like the various government bodies here are going to allow UberX to continue.
> 
> Perhaps Lyft could use this market to experiment with higher fare pricing, and watch the outcome. I know the drivers here would get behind that.


POSTS 1&3/LYFT DownUnder: "Ahoy!"
and Welcome to the
UP.Net Forums from Nearly Dry Season
Marco Island, on Florida's Wild SSW Coast.

Lyft, despite recent Venture Funding
from ChiComCapitalists, hasn't the
Cash...OR...Desire to expand beyond
North America. Although THEIR CEO
has had to Price Match Travis, at least
he isn't the Inhumane Robot-Loving Ayn
Rand Cultist that SphincterSavant
Nicky is.

May I recommend Intensive Reading of
the Content of my Oldest UPNF "Mate"....
#2 Notable Sydney Uber to gain appro-
priate perspective on A-B TNCs in OZ.

Funny....curious...that You utilized the
word "playbook". Both Sydney Uber,
Bostonian Bison and Myself are SURE
that Travis is living out the Fantasy of
"Big Brother", the Antagonist in George 
Orwell's Dystopian "1984".

His IT Minions are the "Thought Police" 
and his "Godview" Software analyzes
ALL the Data RAPACIOUSLY MINED from YOUR Smartphone. This, added to serrupticious "instant-on" of the Micro-phone & Camera functions adds up to a Colonoscopic Capability that Orwell fore-saw 66 Years Ago.

Mentoring Bison: Has OZ on "BucketList".


----------



## BostonBarry

I doubt Australia will be first on the list should Lyft choose to go international. North America would make more sense for them.


----------



## Brisbane driver

LYFT DownUnder said:


> To all the team at Lyft: this is Australia calling.
> 
> I place this message here, in the hope that Lyft will see it. I call on Lyft to please consider commencing operations down here in Australia. I believe you would be welcomed here, should you choose to do so. I am hoping that you won't pass up the opportunity.
> 
> At the moment, Australia is an Uber-only zone. UberX is the only TNC service currently operating, no doubt due to the current regulatory environment. However, the various state jurisdictions here are each reviewing their transportation policies to accommodate this new phenomenon.
> 
> Uber has proven itself to be a most untrustworthy 'partner' in Australia - but as there is no other TNC here yet, so drivers are stuck with Uber. If there was an alternative to Uber offered, I believe that many drivers would flock to it, as would riders. I would be first to promote any launch, should one occur. In fact, I am jst waiting to place messages in our local forum pages to see if I can garner any support for my initiative.
> 
> I am placing this message here, in the hope that Lyft sees it, and turns their attention toward Australia. Your city forums currently include the Australian cities of Sydney, Melbourne, Brisbane, and Perth. Adelaide will soon follow. I invite Lyft to view these forum pages, and see just how badly Uber has treated its driver base.
> 
> https://uberpeople.net/forums/Sydney/
> https://uberpeople.net/forums/Melbourne/
> https://uberpeople.net/forums/Brisbane/
> https://uberpeople.net/forums/Perth/
> 
> Drivers are calling for an alternative. Lyft could must certainly provide that. I implore Lyft to speak with the authorities in our state capitals, do their due diligence, and then make inroads into the Australian market. I believe Australian drivers would be thankful for the option of choosing their 'partner'.
> 
> No TNC could ever be as bad as our current option. That much is clear. Drivers here won't expect Lyft to be perfect, they just want a better provider than Uber has proved to be. That shouldn't prove to be too difficult.
> 
> If anyone reading this should have a contact point within Lyft itself, then I implore you to copy a link for this page and forward it to them. Or simply cut-and-paste this listing below:
> 
> https://uberpeople.net/threads/call...h-why-australia-needs-a-second-tnc-now.31875/
> 
> Thank you for the opportunity to place this request on your forum.
> 
> Lyft DownUnder


Count me in as a driver
I'm sick of flogging my car for a small return


----------



## Lag Monkey

Lyft needs to focus on the US market for now. They are slowly catching up to uber. And figuring out who they are as a company. They are getting their branding and operations/support down and once they have a sizable chunk of the market and things ironed out they can go after uber into other markets. Slow and steady wins the race


----------



## Guest

LYFT is the same crook operation like UBER

They say (to keep you ignorant dumb and happy to dream):
"We want to make sure that hardworking drivers are compensated accordingly ..."

Yep, sure. Nothing but pitching so you walk into their trap.

NOT ONE [1] of my questions got answered, not one!
Have a guess why?

So frankly, we don't need another thief to get legalised here in Australia. We got plenty of them ourselves and already.

What we need it give both a huge kick in their butt.
1 - legalised crooks
2 - our Government who legalises crooks (guess why that might be so! Could there be "money" come into place? ??)

Like one successful business man once told me (under 4 eyes); "Business is a prostitute, and I will walk over dead bodies, if I have to)

Think again, then one more time, then ask yourself.

Selfish, greed, arrogance, never worked to produce something good and will only cause social unrest. But who cares, huh. 
How dumb can you allow yourself to be and stay, before you start educating yourself (and I mean educate, not getting another degree, that's just business these days, too. That's why we are all getting more impatient, more arrogant, more rude and more crooks! Seems the machine is working perfectly, to rip society and stamp them into classes. The underworld is on its way up to surface.


----------



## Slavic Riga

Justanotherdriver said:


> LYFT is the same crook operation like UBER
> 
> They say (to keep you ignorant dumb and happy to dream):
> "We want to make sure that hardworking drivers are compensated accordingly ..."
> 
> Yep, sure. Nothing but pitching so you walk into their trap.
> 
> NOT ONE [1] of my questions got answered, not one!
> Have a guess why?
> 
> So frankly, we don't need another thief to get legalised here in Australia. We got plenty of them ourselves and already.
> 
> What we need it give both a huge kick in their butt.
> 1 - legalised crooks
> 2 - our Government who legalises crooks (guess why that might be so! Could there be "money" come into place? ??)
> 
> Like one successful business man once told me (under 4 eyes); "Business is a prostitute, and I will walk over dead bodies, if I have to)
> 
> Think again, then one more time, then ask yourself.
> 
> Selfish, greed, arrogance, never worked to produce something good and will only cause social unrest. But who cares, huh.
> How dumb can you allow yourself to be and stay, before you start educating yourself (and I mean educate, not getting another degree, that's just business these days, too. That's why we are all getting more impatient, more arrogant, more rude and more crooks! Seems the machine is working perfectly, to rip society and stamp them into classes. The underworld is on its way up to surface.


And who elected this Govt. & corrupt politicians?
Was it not you & the people.


----------



## Guest

@Salvic Riga
No, I didn't.
But even if I did, Governments can be changed or challenged by people who have some balls.
Not so but by people like you who only assume and accuse without evidence, and feel happy to post silly replies on forums.
You are a poor, lost soul.


----------

